# Mẹo hay giúp ngôi nhà đối phó với ánh nắng gay gắt và oi bức



## nadanvonga (11/8/21)

Mẹo hay giúp ngôi nhà đối phó với ánh nắng gay gắt và oi bức Những bí quyết đơn giản sau cho ngôi nhà của bạn sẽ giúp phần nào đối phó với mùa nắng nóng. Chặn lối nắng nóng từ bên ngoài Cách tốt nhất để chống nóng mùa hè là tìm cách ngăn chặn sự thâm nhập của cái nóng tiến vào ngôi nhà xinh xắn của bạn. Rèm cửa là giải pháp hữu hiệu trong chiến lược ngăn chặn luồng khí nóng, vì ngoài chức năng hạn chế sự nóng lan tỏa vào trong nhà thì rèm còn có vai trò góp duyên thêm cho tổ ấm của bạn hay che đi những khuyết điểm trên bức tường, khung cửa sổ. Bạn nên chọn loại rèm cửa được may từ các vật liệu chắn nắng. Ngoài ra, nếu cửa sổ bằng kính, bạn có thể tận dụng thêm các film cách nhiệt để giảm gần như tối đa tia cực tím và phần lớn lượng nhiệt năng hấp thụ qua cửa sổ, vách kính. Rèm cửa ngoài chức năng chống nắng còn có thể giúp điểm xuyết cho ngôi nhà của bạn thêm phần tinh tế, Máy khuếch tán trầm hương bắt mắt. Mở lối cho không gian Nói một cách dễ hiểu, bạn cần tận dụng tối đa không gian để tạo nhiều khoảng không thoáng đãng trong nhà. Cách lý tưởng nhất là điểm xuyết cho ngôi nhà một chiếc giếng trời để không khí có điều kiện được lưu thông liên tục. Nếu nhà bạn hẹp thì để tiết kiệm diện tích, bạn có thể làm giếng trời kết hợp với ô trống ở giữa hoặc bên cạnh cầu thang. Nếu chưa thể có ngay một chiếc giếng trời, bạn nên chú ý dọn dẹp và sắp xếp nhà cửa gọn gàng, máy khuếch tán tinh dầu nha trang thoáng mát cũng là một cách tối ưu hóa không gian giúp luồng không khí được lưu chuyển thông suốt. Giếng trời – Một giải pháp chống nóng hiệu quả đã được áp dụng từ rất lâu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tận dụng hơi nước Những làn hơi nước bốc lên và lan tỏa khắp nhà sẽ góp phần làm dịu bầu không khí oi ả mùa nóng. Do đó, giải pháp thiết kế những hồ nước nhỏ ngay trong không gian nhà bạn là ý tưởng hay trong việc hạ nhiệt ngày hè và thêm cảm hứng cho không gian sống. Bạn có thể thiết kế tiểu cảnh là một hồ nước hay con suối nhỏ trong nhà, hoặc sử dụng các loại cối đá, máng nước, hòn non bộ, bể cá cảnh vừa có tác dụng trang trí vừa tạo tiếng nước chảy róc rách dễ chịu phòng khách, phòng ăn… Nếu nhà có chút ít hoặc khoảng trống trên sân thượng thì một bể nước nhỏ thả sen súng, có chỗ ngồi ngắm cảnh kiểu nhiệt đới sẽ là nơi lý tưởng để giải trí thư giãn. Một hồ nước nhỏ lăn tăn cùng những tán lá nhỏ phất phơ dễ dàng chinh phục cảm giác thư thái và làm “mát lòng” người ngắm nhìn. Thiên nhiên khắp mọi nơi Trong xu thế con người đang ngày càng muốn gần gũi với thiên nhiên hơn, sao ta không trưng dụng những mảng xanh thiên nhiên ngay trong ngôi nhà của mình? Ngoài những chậu cây cảnh xanh mướt góp phần làm dịu mắt người nhìn thì những chậu hoa với màu sắc dịu nhẹ cùng mùi hương thoang thoảng cũng giúp người thưởng thức làm đầy cảm giác thư giãn của mình. Hãy tận dụng tối đa các góc nhỏ, ban công để mang màu xanh tươi mát của cây cối vào nhà. Ngoài ra, bạn còn có thể sử dụng nội thất từ tự nhiên như tre nứa, các loại bàn ghế, thảm… để góp phần giảm nhiệt cuộc sống. Bạn còn chờ gì mà không bổ sung ngay vài mảng xanh cho căn nhà đầy sức sống của mình! Bớt đồ tỏa nhiệt Ngoài nhiệt độ hầm hập bên ngoài thì trong nhà bạn cũng có thể ẩn chứa rất nhiều đồ tỏa nhiệt. Đó có thể là từ chiếc máy tính để bàn, máy in, TV, cho đến chiếc máy giặt, máy chơi game, tủ lạnh, máy tập thể dục,… Lưu ý hạn chế sử dụng những thiết bị này vào những lúc bên ngoài quá nắng nóng. Tốt nhất vào những lúc như thế, bạn chỉ nên sử dụng quạt làm mát giúp giảm nhiệt trong nhà. Tủ lạnh, TV, máy giặt,… đều là những vật dụng tỏa nhiệt và nên hạn chế sử dụng chúng khi trời đang nóng. Chọn thiết bị làm mát Trong các ưu tiên về thiết bị làm mát thì máy điều hòa nhiệt độ luôn là lựa chọn số một nếu bạn không gặp khó khăn về tài chính. Tùy vào diện tích cụ thể của căn phòng mà bạn cần chọn loại máy lạnh hợp lý để tối ưu hóa khả năng sử dụng. Ngoài ra, các lọai máy phun sương cũng là một lựa chọn đáng suy nghĩ sau giải pháp máy lạnh vì máy phun sương với chi phí đầu tư thấp hơn nhưng vẫn có thể giúp điều hòa trong phòng làm lắng bụi thanh lọc không khí,tăng độ ẩm, giảm nhiệt độ của môi trường xung quanh từ 5~7 độ C. Tiếp đến, quạt nước và các loại quạt khác cũng có thể được cân nhắc Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu phòng ngủ cho căn phòng của bạn nhằm chống lại sự “nhịêt huyết” của nắng nóng.


----------

